# Epstein-Barr Virus



## iluvmykids4

I was diagnosed 12 years ago with having the Epstein-Barr Virus. I've been told that it's linked with Fibromyalgia. There are some similarities between the two. Can anyone give me some info on this? I'm also dealing with IBS-D. I would appreciate any help on this..Thanks Michelle


----------



## M&M

Welcome to our forum!I have not read anything linking Epstein-Barr to Fibromyalgia. There is something called "Post-Viral Fatigue" that can easily follow a viral infection, like Epstein-Barr.Some researchers now feel that it may be linked to Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, but I've not read anything about it being linked to Fibro.I'm not certain exactly what kind of help you're looking for, but I hope this helps a little!


----------



## Fibromyalgia + + + + +

Hi Michelle,I too looked into this. I spoke to an infectious Disease Specialist a few years ago who told me that it was a good theory but unfortunately it has never been proven. I had the Ebstein Barr Virus when i was about 12 years of age by drinking from a glass at a friends house who's older sister was sick with it. I remember this being the worst childhood infection of all. When i think back it compares to how i'm feeling now.







I now have Fibromyalgia and Chronic Fatigue (10 years now) and i really feel it has a lot to do with a suppressed immune system weakened by Ebstein Barr and triggered later in life by stressers on the body. Just my opinion, but it would be intersting to know how many people with FMS/Chronic Fatigue have had Ebstein Barr????Laura


----------



## Minks

Fibromyalgia + + + + + said:


> Hi Michelle,I too looked into this. I spoke to an infectious Disease Specialist a few years ago who told me that it was a good theory but unfortunately it has never been proven. I had the Ebstein Barr Virus when i was about 12 years of age by drinking from a glass at a friends house who's older sister was sick with it. I remember this being the worst childhood infection of all. When i think back it compares to how i'm feeling now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have Fibromyalgia and Chronic Fatigue (10 years now) and i really feel it has a lot to do with a suppressed immune system weakened by Ebstein Barr and triggered later in life by stressers on the body. Just my opinion, but it would be intersting to know how many people with FMS/Chronic Fatigue have had Ebstein Barr????Laura


Hi Laura, I agree. I think a virus I had in 1995 activated the mono I had when I was in high school (yearssss ago) and that was it for me. Hello CFS. The latest research now has CFS/ME linked to viruses. Whittemore Peterson has named it XAND and believes a retrovirus is linked to it. Other doctors are having some luck treating patients using anti virals. The main one being Dr. Montoya from Stanford. There is a ton of information about these on the Phoenix Rising website.I've been sick almost 16 years. It doesn't matter to me how I got sick, I think I know, and more about what can I do now. Someone needs to get on this because this is progressive and I'm getting worse.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife

I agree with you all!I suffered 3 years ago from vertigo, debilitating dizzyness, headaches, fatigue, general weakness and constant brain fog. No doctor could help me and I ended up nearly poisoning myself with anti-parasite meds and making myself weaker still with a "candida diet" after getting results from Metametrix test.It passed after a year, but IBS-C remained.Recently all these symptoms resurfaced and I did the doctor rounds again. This time a neurologist tested me for EBV and I'm POSITIVE> 300!Now I understand this has been the culprit all along.And yes, like Laura says, I think mine is also triggered into active stages by STRESS!I'm currently trying Biofeedback therapy to get some control over my body's stress responses to see if that will help.GOOD LUCK TO ALL and thanks for raising this topic!


----------

